# Sarunas Jasikevicius?



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

Would you guys sign Sarunas Jasikevicius? Looking over it, you guys would probably have the most to gain by doing this, as most of the other big teams have a star or a very good ball handler. He wants 10 million over three years, so that's not even the MLE. And you can sign a cheap big, or draft one. What do you guys think about that?

quote: "Any team wanting to sign Maccabi Tel Aviv's Lithuanian point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius will have to pay big time, the player's agent said yesterday. "We are going to ask for $10 million for a three-year contract. Sarunas is in his prime and now is the perfect time to sign him," Jasikevicius' American agent Doug Neustadt said yesterday."

how do you do those quote boxes?


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

$10M for 3 years? That's less than lottery pick rookies.
Too bad he's not that quick on defense.
At least he's better than Jon Barry.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I don'tknow who he is, and I doubt anyone here does cause nobody watches intl bball here. Has he already declared for the draft and gone undrafted before? thats the only way he can just get signed.. and only way we could is split the MLE in halves, give half to him and half to another. That hurts us cause then we cant get a better free agent by using the whole MLE as opposed to 2 mediocre FA's via 2 half mles.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> I don'tknow who he is, and I doubt anyone here does cause nobody watches intl bball here. Has he already declared for the draft and gone undrafted before? thats the only way he can just get signed.. and only way we could is split the MLE in halves, give half to him and half to another. That hurts us cause then we cant get a better free agent by using the whole MLE as opposed to 2 mediocre FA's via 2 half mles.


Actually if u consider the CBA international Bball, I'd say our posters have a lot of knowledge of International ball :biggrin:

He's well known b'cuz he was arguably the best player for the silver medal Lithuanian team in the 2004 Olympics. He's considered by some the best Int'l free agent available.

I haven't watched him play since, but from what I remember he is a shoot-first PG. I think he's a fairly weak one-on-one defender, and needs to feed off team D. I don't think he can establish himself as a starter in this league, but I do think he can play in the NBA.

A lot of players go undrafted but go on to become great players. I wouldn't look back in drafts 3 years back to determine how good a player is.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

There has been talk abroad that the Celtics are close in the hunt to sign free agent Sarunas Jasikevicius, but while the club is looking hard for a point guard, it's highly unlikely the Euroleague megastar will be landing in Boston.

The 29-year-old Jasikevicius went undrafted out of Maryland in 1998, returned to his native Lithuania. 

The offensively talented Jasikevicius would have to work on his defensive game and likely take a pay cut to play in the NBA.

*Article on* *Sarunas Jasikevicius*


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Actually if u consider the CBA international Bball, I'd say our posters have a lot of knowledge of International ball :biggrin:
> 
> He's well known b'cuz he was arguably the best player for the silver medal Lithuanian team in the 2004 Olympics. He's considered by some the best Int'l free agent available.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, Lithuania lost to USA in the bronze medal match, so they are 4th place not 2nd, believe second is Italy.

Not a defensive mind player, that's because Europe got a different playing style than NBA. A lot like this year Phoenix Suns, offense come first. I think he's more two guard than one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

maxrider said:


> If I remember correctly, Lithuania lost to USA in the bronze medal match, so they are 4th place not 2nd, believe second is Italy.
> 
> Not a defensive mind player, that's because Europe got a different playing style than NBA. A lot like this year Phoenix Suns, offense come first. I think he's more two guard than one.


My bad, I remembered them being 2nd, but that was back in the World Championship (or was it the Euro's? Ahh I forget!!)


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

LMFAO


This guy is 100 times better than you people are saying. LITERALLY


10 million 3 years that's a STEAL


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I haven't watched him play since, but from what I remember he is a shoot-first PG. I think he's a fairly weak one-on-one defender, and needs to feed off team D. I don't think he can establish himself as a starter in this league, but I do think he can play in the NBA.


Wrong here. Hes definetly pass-first PG. Steve Nash clone. Unless you think of Nash as shoot-first PG, because he shoots enough also. Jasikevicius asks for 30 minutes a game in his contract in a winning team, so that means almost a starting job. Saying that he wont establish as a starter contradicts here.



maxrider said:


> I think he's more two guard than one.


Hes a PG. And one of best in the world. Ok, Im biased, but IMHO Top5 for sure. If I was a GM in NBA, Nash and maybe Kidd (though Kidd was owned in Sydney Olympics 2000 by Saras) would be the only ones I would select over Jasikevicius.



Yao Mania said:


> My bad, I remembered them being 2nd, but that was back in the World Championship (or was it the Euro's? Ahh I forget!!)


Dont know whats up with your memory, but I can help 
Jasikevicius was one shot shy from beating last real Dream Team in 2000 Sydney Olympics in semifinal. Lithuania took bronze there, while USA beat France in final.
2002 Worldchamp... Lithuania wasnt there. Argentina, Serbia and Spain won vs USA there, while Lithuania didnt make it due to fiasco in Eurochamp01 in Turkey.
2003 Eurochamp Lithuania won gold there with Jasikevicius becoming MVP. Nowitzki, Gasol, Kirilenko, Stojakovic, Parker, Jaric, Okur, Turkoglu - all of them were just watching how Lithuania was rallying there.
2004 Athens Olympics. Lithuania won vs USA in Group stage with Jasikevicius 28 points and 10 points in 3 possesions in last minutes. But we lost the bronze game to USA and left without medals...

Thats his achievments with NT. In club level in last 3 seasons he won every competition. That means 9 competitions (Euroleague, domestic champ and domestic cup).


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Wrong here. Hes definetly pass-first PG. Steve Nash clone. Unless you think of Nash as shoot-first PG, because he shoots enough also. Jasikevicius asks for 30 minutes a game in his contract in a winning team, so that means almost a starting job. Saying that he wont establish as a starter contradicts here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. And no harm in pimpin' your player, I think Yao will be the league MVP next year :biggrin:

Do you think he will even be better than Tony Parker then?


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

The reason I said he's more two guard than one is because he had too many turnover. I think he avg almost 3 to per game. But $10M for 3 years, I'll sign him. At least he is cheaper than Earl Watson.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

You people are a joke, this guy is probably one of the top 10 players in the world.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

Ming_7_6 said:


> You people are a joke, this guy is probably one of the top 10 players in the world.



hahahah...if he was that good, he be drafted and be playing in the nba right now.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> You people are a joke, this guy is probably one of the top 10 players in the world.


Are you counting United States?


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

ABC said:


> hahahah...if he was that good, he be drafted and be playing in the nba right now.


The reason is-he raeched this level only 2-3 years ago and now he is at his prime at age 29. maybe he is not TOP10 baller in the world, but he is TOP3 PG for sure.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

He's a top 10 player you fools. Good lord, some people are so stupid.

Manu NEVER was half the player in europe this guy is.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Ginobili is only 24.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

maxrider said:


> Ginobili is only 24.


Manu is 27 isnt he? http://www.nba.com/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/index.html


Born 1977 which means he is around 27-28 buddy


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not going to say whether or not this guy is close to Ginobli or not, but I will say this. He wants 10 million over three years. That's what Bobby Sura makes, isn't it? If you had this guy instead of Bobby Sura, you beat the Mavericks. I don't think too many people will argue with me there. It's a steal. Draft a PF, and sign a warm body with the leftover MLE, and I think that's great.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ming_7_6 said:


> He's a top 10 player you fools. Good lord, some people are so stupid.
> 
> Manu NEVER was half the player in europe this guy is.


No personal attacks - YM So becaus 90% of the people who posted in this thread know very little about him, and dont call him a top 10 player in the WORLD, their stupid? grow up and get some education.


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

Best PG of Europe. 
Defeated USA in olympics on his own.
Great 3 point shot
Great leader
PG's dont need to be super athletic, look at this year MVP
If he goes to the Rockets
they will win the championship.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh my...Houston would make a big step, if they signed him.


----------

